
Fight the Virus Challenge: $50K investment (0% equity) & 12-week accelerator - jiwonharu
http://wefunder.com/virus
======
jiwonharu
We made Fight the Virus Challenge to encourage more people to build companies
that will creatively solve for the coronavirus crisis.

At the heart of what we're making is a community of super driven founders and
mentors who want to make the current situation better. We think our lives will
be changed forever and solve for social isolation, loneliness, homeschooling,
remote work, better distribution, overload of medical care, etc. Whatever you
think is important to solve for, we want to help.

We invest $50K (0% equity, SAFE MFN) in each company, pair you with an
experienced founder mentor who will be your friend and push you to focus and
build fast and give you an online community of equally motivated humans who
want to make things better. We'll have cheese and wine fireside chats with
super experienced founders (online) and play video games once a week to hang
out and take care of each other.

Comment below if you have any questions! Thanks so much!

-Jiwon

------
dammitcoetzee
Nice!

